# Zonhoven Open 2013



## Geert (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello everybody,

just a heads up, the Zonhoven Open 2013 competition will be held on 2 and 3 March 2013 at the NachtWacht Youth center in Zonhoven (Belgium).
I will try to incorporate all the official WCA events in the schedule.
The competition will be officially announced shortly.

Greetings,
Geert

Edit:
Just a clarification: Zonhoven Open 2013 will NOT be in the same room as the 2012 competition, it will be held in the same room as the N8W8 Summer competition, which is much bigger!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 12, 2012)

Geert, I like your competitions where I broke most my pb's. Sure I'll be there.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 12, 2012)

Early March is great 
Maybe I should learn 4x4 blind by then


----------



## hcfong (Nov 12, 2012)

all WCA event: does that include feet? *shudder shudder*


----------



## Zoé (Nov 12, 2012)

As long as there is megaminx, hahaha !


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 12, 2012)

feet event in the winter time not so smelly in the room ( I hope But I prefer NO feet ) not hygienic  and after that we use for our hands .

I always take my Disinfection spray ( if I help Ton @ Czech Open) I use that after feet event and even before The Competition


----------



## hcfong (Nov 12, 2012)

But as you may remember from last Zonhoven Open 2012, the room is rather small


----------



## brunovervoort (Nov 12, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEES
Thanks Geert, comps nearby are great  I'll definetly come if I can


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 12, 2012)

hcfong said:


> But as you may remember from last Zonhoven Open 2012, the room is rather small




I hope no Feet , Small venue = Smell Venue for Feet  sorry if I'm wrong


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 12, 2012)

Hoping for the same room as N8W8

Zonhoven 2011 and N8W8 2012 were in the same building with the latter having an excellent room.

Goosly, you should definitely learn 4BLD!
NR just requires a succes


----------



## Geert (Nov 12, 2012)

The room will be the same as N8W8 Summer! so no small room 
as for feet, I will only schedule it if I have a hygienic solution for the timers, else no feet


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 12, 2012)

Geert said:


> The room will be the same as N8W8 Summer! so no small room
> as for feet, I will only schedule it if I have a hygienic solution for the timers, else no feet



You could put cling-film over the timers to protect them. IIrc this was done at Rapid Dash open aswell


----------



## Geert (Nov 12, 2012)

That is a possibility, but I'm looking in to a special type of hygienic covers in combination with a disinfectant spray, I can get those ting for cheap through my job


----------



## Goosly (Nov 13, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Goosly, you should definitely learn 4BLD!
> NR just requires a succes



Do you know any decent tutorials for 4BLD? Wiki doesn't link any 
I learnt 3BLD from reading Joëls tutorial on OP and experimenting, so the basic idea and a few algorithms should get me started.


----------



## Applecow (Nov 13, 2012)

for 4bld look up U2 for centers and r2 for edges  there are some threads about these methods around here


----------



## Geert (Nov 13, 2012)

Goosly said:


> Do you know any decent tutorials for 4BLD? Wiki doesn't link any
> I learnt 3BLD from reading Joëls tutorial on OP and experimenting, so the basic idea and a few algorithms should get me started.



I like THIS tutorial by Dan Sarnelli
He explains things very nicely


----------



## Jakube (Nov 13, 2012)

Daniel Sheppard has some nice tutorials about centers, wings and corners: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyvhk4ZcRrA


----------



## Geert (Nov 22, 2012)

The competition has been officially announced.
So everyone please register! 
More info you can find here: Zonhoven Open 2013 website or on the WCA website


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 22, 2012)

Registered!

Geert,
can I sleep at your place?

Edit: crazy post counter...
A while ago I was at 1999, then yesterday it was down to 1997 and now oops... 2000th post


----------



## Geert (Nov 22, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Geert,
> can I sleep at your place?



of course you can!


----------



## hcfong (Nov 22, 2012)

Can I sleep at your place top please?


----------



## Geert (Nov 22, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Can I sleep at your place top please?



no problem!


----------



## Geert (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a small update, Zonhoven now has a (small) train station, which will make the competition a lot easier to reach with public transportation.
It's stop will be about 1.5km from the venue.
If you want more info, please send me an email or post a replay.


----------



## Cubinguy (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't read the schedule cuz I dont have a gmail account. Is there another way of seing it?


----------



## CubingSeb (Jan 25, 2013)

Here you can view it and here you can download it.


----------



## Geert (Feb 11, 2013)

just a little side note, all proceeds of this competition will go to charity.
A friend of mine needs to under go a lifesaving treatment in Switzerland, she has cystic fibrosis.
Without this treatment she has less than 1 year to live.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh wow.. yeah.. I won't be able to be there, but is it ok for me to transfer 8 euros for one day to crazycubemom or hcfong and they give it to you then?

I need to ask them still hahahah but I just want to contribute at least one day fee to the cause.


----------



## Geert (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for your contribution!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

You're welcome.  I hope your friend pulls through and gets more time in return.


----------



## Applecow (Mar 3, 2013)

Mats Valk 5.55 Single WR


----------



## Endgame (Mar 3, 2013)

WHY DO I ALWAYS HAVE TO MISS THE GOOD STUFF


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCrTrtxAUbA

Missed it too, but.. you can watch it here hehe


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 3, 2013)

Apart from Mats 5.55 there's other interesting stuff.

Spols 26 HTM FMC
Lars bld!
Maarten shattering my hopes of ever getting big BLD NR


----------



## hcfong (Mar 3, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Apart from Mats 5.55 there's other interesting stuff.
> 
> Spols 26 HTM FMC
> Lars bld!
> Maarten shattering my hopes of ever getting big BLD NR



I thought you were coming too. Where were you?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 3, 2013)

Results are up:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ZonhovenOpen2013



Cubenovice said:


> Lars bld!


----------



## Geert (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for making this competition a success!
Big shout out to Mats for getting the WR for 3x3 single!
Last year we had the 3x3 BLD WR, this year 3x3 single WR...
What will happen @ Zonhoven Open 2014????


----------



## DenisFLASH (Mar 9, 2013)

Applecow said:


> Mats Valk 5.55 Single WR



 OH MY GOD!!!! 

Congratulation MATS! :tu


----------



## Geert (Jun 3, 2013)

Geert said:


> just a little side note, all proceeds of this competition will go to charity.
> A friend of mine needs to under go a lifesaving treatment in Switzerland, she has cystic fibrosis.
> Without this treatment she has less than 1 year to live.



I would like to inform you that we saved enough money to send my friend to Switzerland!!! She will probably be leaving somewhere this month.
Zonhoven Open 2013 and all its competitors donated around 700 euro (+/- 900 dollar) 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 3, 2013)

WONDERFUL news!! I am so glad about that  Good luck to her!


----------

